# New Pup On The Way!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My new pups momma just came into heat the other day. That means I'll have me a new pupil this summer and a new dog in the line-up this fall. I cant wait!!!

New pups Momma, Bella.









New Pups Daddy, Helmut









Roosters beware!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I know both those dogs, especially Helmut. I've hunted with him many times, in fact my dog is a half sister to him. He is a beast and really fun to hunt with. I've seen momma test, and she is also a fine specimen. Gonna be some great pups. I'm jealous!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's goinig to be a blast for you, man. Is Bella "Annabella vom Duchesne"?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> That's goinig to be a blast for you, man. Is Bella "Annabella vom Duchesne"?


Bella vom Westmark


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, huntall, I was wondering if this pup was going to be 1/2 sibling to your Mea. Guess not. Those drahthaars sure are fun dogs!


----------

